# parking at lidels in Europe definitive answer?



## Mikeingham (Jul 19, 2017)

Please does anyone know the factual answer to Wether or not you can park a motorhome at a lidels in the blue marked motorhome sections over night not just throughout  the daytime.
I. E.can you sleep in your van in the mh area  and if so how long and do you have to ask anyone etc.been in portugal for weeks some say you can but for 48 hours some say it's only daytime.would help with those odd overnight stops.cheers  hope to hear from md  of lidels soon......


----------



## iampatman (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi there
Lidl is great for shopping in Europe but I'm sure there are better places to park nearby overnight with better views. Having said that if the car park isn't barriered  then you'd probably be ok. What's the worst that could happen?

Pat


----------



## Byronic (Jul 19, 2017)

iampatman said:


> you'd probably be ok. What's the worst that could happen?
> 
> Pat



A motorhome camps up, next to you and starts up the generator he's just bought from Lidls.


----------



## witzend (Jul 19, 2017)

Mikeingham said:


> hope to hear from md  of lidels soon......



OOps don't know if that was a good idea maybe better to let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## iampatman (Jul 19, 2017)

Byronic said:


> A motorhome camps up, next to you and starts up the generator he's just bought from Lidls.



And leaves in the morning after emptying his grey wate all over the car park.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 19, 2017)

iampatman said:


> And leaves in the morning after emptying his grey wate all over the car park.



now your taking the wee wee. 

you forgot being first in the shop and buying the reduced bread before you got there. hee hee.


----------



## Mikeingham (Jul 20, 2017)

*Libels park up?*

Thanks guys and gals for all your absolutely worthless words of wisdom....lol!
I needed to ask a serious question ...oh yes it's a blog I forgot....
If I empty my grey waste and toilet outside a Spanish police station on a Sunday before 6am is it legal?
Reasons are I don't want to stay at lidlels  on my tours etc.
It's the same old uk Tesco question can you legally stay etc over night.do u ask the manager?
Why... we'll wild camping in well established areas of Portugal in June we were politely asked to move by .the gnr (don't mess don't ask silly questions don't say but there are no signs etc etc etc...gnr!)
As  wild camping is illegal etc. And....there were lidels  stores at both these sites at 5 mins drive away..hence the question...and discussion...so politely I would ask ..do you know the answer? If not don't say anything...
It is a far better thing to appear to be stupid..than open your mouth and confirm the fact...thank u.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## REC (Jul 21, 2017)

Probably isn't a definitive answer as it may be up to each manager. Seen loads staying overnight in lidls Portugal and Spain.


----------



## Penny13 (Jul 21, 2017)

I think I would ask, being polite never hurt anyone and generally on our travels in Europe asking has got a good response  
Enjoy the view in the day park there at night and fresh bread in the mornings


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 21, 2017)

a car park is owned by someone  - it its private property  and i would always ask  - like Penny i get a good response when i do.


----------



## runnach (Jul 21, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> a car park is owned by someone  - it its private property  and i would always ask  - like Penny i get a good response when i do.



Exactly some carparks the stores own others are on a lease and often owned by a developer or council that off load to private parking companies therefore the Manager has as much say as you do.

Whether this is the case in Portugal I have no idea, Intermarches in France are a franchise so Ibet that varies too....smile and ask perhaps best policy 

Channa


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm sorry I can't answer your question about Lidle but my understanding for spain is that you can use any public carpark (that does not charge....) 
I don't go into cities but all towns and villages have car parks on the outskirts.  Park up tidy and do not put anything out (even though others do) and you will be fine. 
I did this several times in spain in May, had the civil guardia cruse past, and no trouble. 
I think one of the big supermarkets allows. ?.leclerc??? but sorry I am not sure.


----------



## grumpyaudeman (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi

New to this forum but in many Lidl's you are encouraged to park overnight in Portugal


----------



## The laird (Jul 31, 2017)

Used a few in Scotland,always stay away from the ramp the early truck delivers.
We norm buy milk n bread then ask if it's ok to stop o/n out the way ,not been refused yet and even told that the cctv is in operation
Never used one abroad sorry


----------



## Skar (Aug 1, 2017)

Mikeingham said:


> Please does anyone know the factual answer to Wether or not you can park a motorhome at a lidels in the blue marked motorhome sections over night not just throughout  the daytime.
> I. E.can you sleep in your van in the mh area  and if so how long and do you have to ask anyone etc.been in portugal for weeks some say you can but for 48 hours some say it's only daytime.would help with those odd overnight stops.cheers  hope to hear from md  of lidels soon......



It is accepted practice in Portugal, not sure about Spain although in our experience Spanish Lidl's are often more centrally located and parking is much tighter, to such an extent that I always use streetview before heading to a Spanish Lidl.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 1, 2017)

What's in a name or term? Parked on an is aire is hardly wild camping.
The term shouldn't be taken too literally. I've occasionly found supermarket
carparks to be more picturesque and safer than the alternatives. Perversely
(to some no doubt) I''ve found it more entertaining being somewhere where 
there's plenty going on rather than somewhere just too quiet. Ones mans 
meat....and all that.

Should add, for a night or at most a couple of nights.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 1, 2017)

Parking up on a bit of tarmac next to some river or lake often
in my opinion  doesn't merit the term  'wilding' t's just a euphemism
n my lexicon. I gave aires just as an eg, perhaps I should have listed 
river banks etc. A choice location is not always available and after what may
have been a long drive the last thing I want to do is look around for
a riverbank. If the supermarket carpark looks OK. Everything 
depends on the context at the time.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 1, 2017)

Perhaps surprisingly I've found not a few French
vans themselves forego the opportunity of  staying in
the nearest aire and approach me enquiring if it's
OK to stop where I'm parked up. Apparently it's
because they don't like to be on their own, as may
well be the case off season.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Aug 1, 2017)

I parked overnight in a Lidl car park in Germany a few years ago and nobody asked me to move. But then there is a Lidl in almost every little town and village in Germany so they probably don't get too crowded.

It would be a very different matter with the local Lidl in Newton Abbot near to where I live. Their car park is quite small and always packed when they're open. They have a car park attendant keeping an eye on things and a big sign up saying that if you park for more than 90 minutes you'll get fined!


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 1, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> a car park is owned by someone  - it its private property  and i would always ask  - like Penny i get a good response when i do.




Unless it would seem that you are going to a wedding do. Then it would seem the thinking is its alright not to ask for some reason.


----------



## Private (Aug 31, 2017)

*Only whilst shopping*




France. Berck. August 2017


----------



## moby56 (Aug 31, 2017)

A lot depends on the manager if you ask permission they might be OK


----------



## silverweed (Aug 31, 2017)

Not quite on topic but our local Lidl in U.K. since it's under gone a face lift has restricted it's parking to 90 minutes only


----------



## Private (Sep 1, 2017)

*Waiting*

Due to waiting for them to open another till. 

What's the weather like in Brittany David? 
Thinking of heading that way. Don't want silly hot but definitely don't want rain.


----------



## Private (Sep 1, 2017)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your comprehensive reply. 

I will use the link when I have a better connection; thank you. 

It's about time we visited Brittany considering all the positive comments on here about the area and your description of the weather there sounds good enough for us.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Sep 1, 2017)

[No message]


----------

